

Ask HN: How many CPU cores do you personally own? - KevBurnsJr

How many CPU cores do you personally own across all devices in your posession? What's the national average?
======
joezydeco
Hmm, good question.

    
    
      Two cars: probably 50 in one and 20 in the other.
      iMac including internal/external peripherals: 10?
      2 iDevices: 8 more (CPU, touch controller, GSM modules?)
      My kitchen probably has 10-20 in various appliances.
      Kids toys and video games: probably 40-50.
      Cameras: 4-5
      Almost every SD card has an ARM core, so 30 more there.
      TV sets, Sat decoder, DVR: another 10?
    

I'd say 200 easily. I'd guess most households are somewhere around this
number.

------
zissou
My list:

1 Intel i72700k desktop (4c), 1 Intel i72670qm HP laptop (4c), 1 Intel i3330m
Acer laptop (2c), 1 AMD Phenom II x6 1100t desktop (6c), 1 AMD Phenom II x4
830 desktop (4c), 1 AMD C60 Acer laptop (2c), 1 Tegra II Viewsonic gtablet
(1c), 1 Tegra II Droid X phone (1c), and an ARM in the Raspberry Pi (1c).

Looks like I notch in at 25. I'm in a technology/business related research
field.

------
aidenn0
I have dozens of microcontrollers for my own development projects, and I would
estimate ~100 in various consumer devices.

Something I'm looking for an excuse to buy would add 288 cores with a single
PCB:

<http://www.greenarraychips.com/home/products/>

------
Saavedro
If we're only counting x86/ARM, 10.

    
    
         x86:
           * Quad core PC
           * Dual core Macbook
         ARM:
           * Two dual-core android devices (phone, tablet)
    

Course, there's the PPC Xbox 360. I have no idea what's in my internet blu-ray
player.. I'd bet it's ARM.

------
Fizzadar
12: 4 iMac 4 PC 2 Macbook Air 2 iPhone

Technically I also own 16x4 core servers in Germany as well, totalling 76
cores!

edit: ps3/wii also, but not sure on the core counts

------
SlipperySlope
I am a software developer - so more cores than many. 2 x 4 core 1 x 2 core 2 x
1 core 4 x 1 core cell phone total 16 cores other than appliances

------
thomasnno
16 cores in conventional pcs(2 laptops, 2 desktops), a wii, an iphone and a
kindle, so 19 total

------
readme
6

    
    
        quad core pc
        dual core mobile device

------
marssaxman
seven: two dual-core Mac minis, an Atom-based netbook, and a Galaxy Nexus...

...plus the ones in my synthesizer, drum machine, and camera, I suppose.
There's probably one in the router, too.

------
SkyMarshal
Including hyperthreaded cores, or not?

------
latch
3: Dual core air, smartphone.

